# Pump Pressure Sprayer



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

I’m looking for new pump pressure sprayer. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Is the Kwazar Orion worth the extra money??




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

This one works for me:
https://www.screwfix.com/p/green-pressure-sprayer-7ltr/51100


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I use an asda pump sprayer (2l). It was like £3. It seems to be fine. If I was been critical, the product comes out quite heavily on the finest setting. I reckon a more premium sprayer might give you more of a 'misty' spray with a wider pattern. However, I did order one for 11.99 off the internet and it was damaged so called it a day and stuck with asda


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

I use Hozelock ones, the 1.5 litre and 8 litre sprayers, the 8litre one doesnt really produce a fine mist, more like 2 jets with a little bit of mist in it, but its great for covering the car in autofoam quickly.
the 1.5 litre ones have an adjustable nozzle and can get really fine, last for a decent amount of time before needing to be pumped up again.

I've been having a look at the kwazar pump sprayers though as I do like their dual action triggers!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use the Hozelock pressure sprayer and been pleased with it, can get a good spray / mist from mine and for what I use it for, works great


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree the Hozelock ones are pretty good. No need to spend silly money on a pump sprayer.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

The IK ones are excellent.


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

I was actually looking at an IK alkaline 8 litre sprayer to be used with Koch Chemie GS. It's £67 as opposed to £85 for the Kwazar Orion equivalent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Look at the Wilko ones, very happy with mine and was recommended it by the guys at clean your ride.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

neilmcl said:


> I agree the Hozelock ones are pretty good. No need to spend silly money on a pump sprayer.


Mine only lasted 4 months before the main seal went so not trying a spearman Jackson unit for a third of the price

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zurdo666 (May 25, 2018)

For a little extra the Solo sprayers are very good (and German!) see
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Solo-Pisto...8459726&sr=8-1&keywords=solo+pressure+sprayer


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I use this for the pre wash. Seems reliable and sturdy.

https://www.worldofpower.co.uk/stihl-sg31-manual-sprayer-5-litre.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

I use a Gloria Prima 5 litre. The coiled hose and the metal spray parts work well for pre-wash. Amazon and eBay have them.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Kenan said:


> Mine only lasted 4 months before the main seal went so not trying a spearman Jackson unit for a third of the price
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


my spearman jackson lasted no time atal before the main seals went


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've used quite a few different pump sprayers over the years, for both cars and gardening duties. None of the cheap ones have lasted that well. Which I why I eventually invested in a Hozelock 7l model. They are quite dear, but the build quality is streets ahead of the cheapo ones. Much nicer to use as well.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Got a 5 L one from ebay nearly 2 years ago and still going strong!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chemical...k-1-3M-Hose-/111586680372?hash=item19fb159e34


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Im using marolex pressure sprayers 1.5l and 2.5l versions, but i really need a 5 or 7l version. I tried a spear and Jackson sprayer, managed to do 1 whole car before it packed up lol. Im looking at either the hozelock 7l pro or marolex 7l versions as my next purchase. getting tired of filling them up every time i need to use pre wash


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

euge07 said:


> my spearman jackson lasted no time atal before the main seals went


Don't tell me that 🤣

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Kenan said:


> Don't tell me that 🤣
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Mines over 2yr and used weekly no problems


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

Unsure if they're available across the pond but I love my Gardena Pump Sprayers. I've used them professionally for a few years and they are still going well where others have failed far quicker.

https://amzn.to/2JCjjiM


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Jean-Claude said:


> Unsure if they're available across the pond but I love my Gardena Pump Sprayers. I've used them professionally for a few years and they are still going well where others have failed far quicker.
> 
> https://amzn.to/2JCjjiM


yeah in the UK there about £26 which is $35 so a tad high on price :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

If you like a bit more foam:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=402885


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Jean-Claude said:


> Unsure if they're available across the pond but I love my Gardena Pump Sprayers. I've used them professionally for a few years and they are still going well where others have failed far quicker.
> 
> https://amzn.to/2JCjjiM


https://www.wellindal.co.uk/garden/gardena/p-156198

Edit. Beaten to it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

bigbruiser said:


> yeah in the UK there about £26 which is $35 so a tad high on price :thumb:


I get to pay for them to be shipped over the Atlantic. But they are still the best available here IMHO.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Kenan said:


> Don't tell me that 🤣
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Mine is still going after years, so they're not all bad. Just release the pressure when done (is what I do)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EKMB (Jul 4, 2018)

When were talking about the Wilko pump sprayer, which one is it that you guys are using, theres a small hand held and a larger tank type. Just to add my 2pence into the chat i recently bought a 10 litre pump sprayer from amazon which im using as a pressure washer as i live in a flat with no access to a tap, would this still be any use for snow foaming too


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

LeeH said:


> https://www.wellindal.co.uk/garden/gardena/p-156198
> 
> Edit. Beaten to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That's the cheap version. The one posted was the Comfort version that usually retails at around £80 but can be got cheaper.

https://www.internetgardener.co.uk/...CWJOVQtM5jpvm96Zh3vhDql9MQqpYkzAaApErEALw_wcB


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

EKMB said:


> When were talking about the Wilko pump sprayer, which one is it that you guys are using, theres a small hand held and a larger tank type. Just to add my 2pence into the chat i recently bought a 10 litre pump sprayer from amazon which im using as a pressure washer as i live in a flat with no access to a tap, *would this still be any use for snow foaming too*


Not really, it wont produce any foam, however you can use BH Auto Foam in it and use it as a pre-wash and it will be just as effective.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sam6er said:


> Im using marolex pressure sprayers 1.5l and 2.5l versions, but i really need a 5 or 7l version. I tried a spear and Jackson sprayer, managed to do 1 whole car before it packed up lol. Im looking at either the hozelock 7l pro or marolex 7l versions as my next purchase. getting tired of filling them up every time i need to use pre wash


+1 bang on the money I have had the 1.5l for years and you get spares as well, great pressure and robust I tried the S&J ones they were useless , I'm after the Marolex industrial 7l at some point to save filling up as well.
Buy cheap by twice that's what I have experienced in the past with many pieces of equipment. I like the idea of the extending lance


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

Ended up buying two 6 litre Kwazar Orion pro+ sprayers. Seem good piece of kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbo84 (Apr 14, 2018)

cleslie said:


> The IK ones are excellent.


Agreed 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm a Mesto guy all day long. I've got 3 and I bought my dad 2. Both dad and I have a couple of spare seal kit for when they eventually give up but they're great. I've had a spear and Jackson one and a cheap handheld bought from a local motor factors and I wish I'd never wasted the cash.


----------

